

Google does not accept "paypal" anywhere in its username - Bharath1234
https://accounts.google.com/SignUp?service=mail&continue=https%3A%2F%2Fmail.google.com%2Fmail%2F&ltmpl=default

======
t0
Probably to prevent phishing.

